# Aquatic plants farm (56k)



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

nice... There are advantages to living in a warm climate...
Did you ask them what the substrate is composed of?


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

Lilaeopsis brasiliensis







Bacopa caroliana







Bacopa caroliana







Ceratopteris thalictroides







Hygrophila corymbosa







Hemianthus callitrichoides







Hemianthus callitrichoides







Hygrophila difformis







Hygrophila difformis







Sagittaria subulata







some Echinodorus







Glossostigma elatinoides







Bacopa monieri







Eleocharis parvula







Hygrophila polysperma







Ludwigia repens







Vallisneria rubra







Altheranthera sessilis







Eleocharis vivipara







Unknown 1







Unknown 2







Unknown 3

help name the unknowns...


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Wowsa cool..wish I could be there to see..


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

substrate is garden soil mixed with sand.


----------



## jmw (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow, i never realised these plants could survive out of water? (apart from the roots obviously).


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

jmw said:


> Wow, i never realised these plants could survive out of water? (apart from the roots obviously).


it's easier and more productive to grow them out of the water.

and the unknowns plant maybe rotala sp.


----------



## skabooya (Apr 15, 2005)

unknown 1 looks alot like the "parrots feather" they sell at the garden nursery


----------



## sNApple (Nov 6, 2005)

skabooya said:


> unknown 1 looks alot like the "parrots feather" they sell at the garden nursery


1 and 3 .


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Must be a nice walk through that place. Im surprised there are not more crypt or sword pots , they are supposed to be very popular in emersed growth. Did he let you tour the entire place or were there any places that were not ready to be seen. Plant nurseries around here have the greenhouses you can go into and then there are always at least a couple of them in the back that were off-limits with plants not ready yet.

Great photos...thanks for posting :thumbsup:


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

yes it's a lot faster to grow plants emersed.

i know the owner pretty well and he let me go through all the places he have. he did mentioned that he have difficulties planting crypts.

i should have mentioned that the farm is a traditional one not with high-tech gadget and laboratory testing. he just made the cement boxes, filled them with soil and sand, flooded them with well water, then planted aquatic plants there. he told me many plants were dead at first and he replaced them with new ones that will eventually grow in emersed form.

the farm also have a few pond with the same well water and IIRC these are the plants he can't grow submerged there :
- most rotala species
- most cabomba pecies
- proserpinaca palustris

if anyone know the requirement similarity of these plant's please let me know. lighting is about 70% shaded sun, no ferts, and i haven't been able to test the water yet.


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks for posting. Nice setup that person has.

Do you mean that he has problems *growing* crypts? My guess would be the water's too soft.


----------



## livebearer (Jun 4, 2006)

number 2 of the unknowns looks like mayaca (not sure of spelling) to me but im no plant expert. i'ed be shocked if i got it right


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

sorry ringram...
what i meant that he can't grow crypts *emersed*

he mentioned that growing it submerged is too slow for production.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

some plants are true aquatics... 
I've never seen cabomba grow emersed. They're native here in the States. I've never seen Vals grown emersed either.


----------

